# London to Calcutta by Bus, 50 days



## UserNameRequired (Dec 13, 2022)

London to Calcutta by Bus:









London to Calcutta by Bus







www.amusingplanet.com


----------



## railiner (Dec 13, 2022)

UserNameRequired said:


> London to Calcutta by Bus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great story, thanks for posting!
It sure took nerve to be a passenger on that journey...
I wonder if it could be done today, with the current political climate?
And how long would it take with whatever improvements have been made since then?

I always dreamed of taking a drive from the top of Alaska, to the bottom of Chile on the "Pan American Highway", but there is that insurmountable gap between Panama and Columbia.


----------



## UserNameRequired (Dec 13, 2022)

railiner said:


> ...
> I wonder if it could be done today, with the current political climate?
> And how long would it take with whatever improvements have been made since then?
> 
> I always dreamed of taking a drive from the top of Alaska, to the bottom of Chile on the "Pan American Highway", but there is that insurmountable gap between Panama and Columbia.



Oh, that was in the story:




__





Bus to London - 20,000 Km | 18 Countries | 70 Days


Adventures Overland is all set to launch its very own dream Bus to London which will recreate that vibrant era gone by,




bustolondon.in





"Now more than forty years later, an India-based travel operator Adventures Overland announced a bus service from New Delhi to London and back, covering 20,000 km and travelling through 18 countries in 70 days. The service was supposed to start in 2021, but got delayed, probably due to the Covid pandemic. The first bus is expected to leave in April next year."


----------



## cirdan (Dec 14, 2022)

I think in the 1950s or thereabouts, London Transport sent two or three RT type buses practically around the world on a goodwill trip.

The trip was repeated about 10 years later with Routemasters.

Some cool images here






Flickriver: Photoset 'Buses involved in official overseas tour with London transport.' by Ledlon89


Flickriver - view images as a 'river of photos' and more...




www.flickriver.com


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac (Dec 16, 2022)

Reminds me of Paul Theroux's trip he documented in the "Great Railway Bazaar" which was by train and ferry over a similar routing, except that he needed to use a bus in at least one part, going through Afghanistan which has no railways.


----------



## jis (Dec 16, 2022)

UserNameRequired said:


> Oh, that was in the story:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Given its routing through Russia, I doubt that too many holding a Western Europe or US Passport will be on that bus.


----------

